# pup messing in crate



## chelle (May 22, 2008)

Hi everyone...
We have had our white german shepherd pup for almost 2 weeks now- hes almost 10 weeks old and is doing quite well with toilet training- weve gone 2 full days with no accidents and hes even starting to get the hang of jumping up the back door when he needs to go out sometimes (hopefully soon that will change to EVERYTIME, lol!)

Our problem is, even though every bit of advice available tells you that dogs wont go to the toilet in their bed, ours does, and we have no idea how to solve it!

Luckily he has only messed in there twice (we think the changeover from wet to complete food might have upset his tummy for a few days) but he wets it constantly. 
We make sure he goes just before we go to bed or before we go out, but even when we have been in the house before and put him in for a nap he goes on his bed almost right away! 
Is he scenting it, or just not getting that a bed is not a toilet?

PLEEEEASE HELP!!! Im sure washing fleece blankets twice a day is not doing my share of pollution any good, lol!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

A young pup like him doesnt have bladder controll till at least 6 months properly , You need to be taking him in the garden more frequently often accidents are our fault for not reading thier signals early enough , At this age he needs to go out about every 20-30 mins regardless , after a nap , after feeding , after playing , all these things will require him to wee , try removing all his bedding from the crate and give it a good wash down with hot soapy water , dont put his bedding back in just news paper or a puppy pad till he has learned not to soil in the crate , Our Daisy was about 15 weeks before she could be left in her crate for any long perid of time without weeing in it. we had a large crate so one side was blanket one side was puppy pad and water bowl , and by the time she got to big to half the cage she had stopped weeing anyway . Some dogs take longer for the penny to drop that others so dont get dis heartened just persavere and be consistant .


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

It could be a few things. Maybe a urine infection, so get him checked at the vets first of all. It could also be that he wasn't kept in very clean conditions with his breeder and so learnt to soil his bed there. What sort of place did you buy him from? Where/ was he kept? Were you allowed to make uninvited visits? 

Other than that, it is quite rare for pups to do this. I would maybe put his crate inside a puppy pen so he can have access to the pen and put a toilet area in the pen (newspaper or turf if you can, as he already knows to go on grass) Make sure the toilet area is as far as possible from his crate. 

I'm not a fan of putting tolet areas in crates themselves, to be honest, especialyl if your pup is already toileting in his crate, as the two are just then too close together and it might confuse him.


----------



## chelle (May 22, 2008)

hes already been for his vet check, and he isnt going more than usual so i doubt its a urine infection, hes just going as often as puppies do!

we actually got him from the son of a breeder who was selling them or sending them to the rspca with their parents as his dad had died just as they were born and he was left with a bunch of dogs and no space or money to look after them. they were in outdoor kennels but it looked like they were just going in the kennels as they hadnt been taught otherwise.

we do have a big crate sectioned off but i havent had him in the entire crate as all advice tells you to make it just big enough for a bed and a water bowl! he wont go on paper cos he has never been trained to use it- he goes outside in the day and he is only in bed 5-6 hours tops as i work in a bar - he goes out before i go to bed around 1am and we are back up at 6-7 for my OH to go to the office.

his bedding gets washed everyday as he wees in there at night and im just hoping he will learn to stop when he gets more bladder control?


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

If he's going almost right away when you put him in his crate, he doesn't understand it is not a place to go to toilet, and that is a problem. It might correct as he gets older, but it probably won't.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

chelle said:


> Hi everyone...
> We have had our white german shepherd pup for almost 2 weeks now- hes almost 10 weeks old and is doing quite well with toilet training- weve gone 2 full days with no accidents and hes even starting to get the hang of jumping up the back door when he needs to go out sometimes (hopefully soon that will change to EVERYTIME, lol!)
> 
> Our problem is, even though every bit of advice available tells you that dogs wont go to the toilet in their bed, ours does, and we have no idea how to solve it!
> ...


Had exactly the same prob wiv my youngest, im home allday wiv my dogs so im then to let them out or take them out on a regular basis, the prob i had wiv my youngest was pee'ing his bed, i tryed the crate aswell and he pee'ed that to, i really didnt know wat else to do, i was at the end of my teather, he is 11 months old now and finally stopped pee'ing his bedding a couple of months ago all by him self ( thank gawd ).
It was bad enuff him pee'ing the bed but he shared it wiv one of our other dogs wich wasnt fare.
All i can say is keep on letting him out on a regular basis and hope he gets clean eventually like mine did. ( as long as there aint nothing medically wrong wiv him ) 
good luck...i know how u feel.

btw he's breeders was very clean people...freinds of my daughters so uninvited visits was always happening  so that had nothing to do wiv our youngest prob...and he didnt have pee infection coz he was checked at a vet due to the fact he kept pee'ing sometimes in the day and most nights on his bedding.


----------



## chelle (May 22, 2008)

thankyou! were hoping its just something he'll grow out of when he knows that he could hold it rather than sleeping in it. 
we did mention it to our vet today when he had his 2nd vaccs, and he said to keep an eye out and just see how he is when hes 100% toilet trained and itll probably stop. he said there is a prob they can get where the tube to the bladder is too far across, but that its super rare. he said not to worry for a good few months 

nice to know its not just ours tho, thannnnkyou!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

chelle said:


> he said there is a prob they can get where the tube to the bladder is too far across, but that its super rare. he said not to worry for a good few months


It's called an 'ectopic ureta'. It causes incontinence and usually a constant dribble of urine, so you might notice his back legs are wet a lot if he had it and they might get sore.

My friend noticed this is a 3 week old bitch puppy she bred. She didn't want to have her PTS so she kept her until she was old enough for surgery, which was totally successful and puppy is now in a lovely home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

chelle said:


> Hi everyone...
> We have had our white german shepherd pup for almost 2 weeks now- hes almost 10 weeks old and is doing quite well with toilet training- weve gone 2 full days with no accidents and hes even starting to get the hang of jumping up the back door when he needs to go out sometimes (hopefully soon that will change to EVERYTIME, lol!)
> 
> Our problem is, even though every bit of advice available tells you that dogs wont go to the toilet in their bed, ours does, and we have no idea how to solve it!
> ...


i had this problem many years ago with one of my first bull terriers 
She kept weeing in her bedding ,and no matter what i tried she kept doing it she was housed outside so she had access to wee when ever she liked ,so i couldn't make out why she was doing it, i spoke to allot of breeders on why she was doing this but i don't really think anybody can give the real answer
some said its because some mothers are lazy with their pups and don't teach them to leave their beds to go wee or that the pup didn't take notice !?
Who knows?? But what i do know is that no matter what i tried it did not cure it  she did it all the time i had her ,it was so bad she had to be kenneled from the other dogs as the smell from the bedding was awful 
Some dogs just do this ! 
And the thing is how do you train the dog not to do it when you cant even catch him/her in the act!??
I am sorry to hear your dog is doing this as lets hope he grows out of it as nobody wants a dog living inside thats weeing in there sleeping place! 
Cause the smell of ammonia from dog wee is rank
Hopfully he will grow out of it ,fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

garryd said:


> i had this problem many years ago with one of my first bull terriers
> She kept weeing in her bedding ,and no matter what i tried she kept doing it she was housed outside so she had access to wee when ever she liked ,so i couldn't make out why she was doing it, i spoke to allot of breeders on why she was doing this but i don't really think anybody can give the real answer
> some said its because some mothers are lazy with their pups and don't teach them to leave their beds to go wee or that the pup didn't take notice !?
> Who knows?? But what i do know is that no matter what i tried it did not cure it  she did it all the time i had her ,it was so bad she had to be kenneled from the other dogs as the smell from the bedding was awful
> ...


didnt stink of ammonia in my house wen my dog did it coz i always cleaned up afta him so it didnt have a chance to smell.... thats the thing wiv keeping dogs inside,,, u clean up after them if things get smelly like bedding and bits 

u know i was pissed of wiv it coz i had plenty of phone convo's wiv ya moaning about it...was at me wits end as u know but i put up wiv it coz i didnt wanna rehome him altho i seriously thort about putting him in kennell outside...glad i put up wiv it coz he is now 100% clean  and i suggest to the poster to persiveer wiv this puppy...one being his just ten weeks old and 2 beng he will be clean wen his good and ready ( can learn to hold his wee's). some are sooner and some are lata , mine was lata at 9 months old but we got there.


----------



## chelle (May 22, 2008)

yeah thats wot he called it (i knew it began with an E! lol!) If it causes a constant dribble then i doubt its that cos he only does it at night- in the day he is fine and if the door is open he goes outside, his legs are never wet, and his housetraining is going quite well.

the vet said its very rare and more common in huskies and malamutes, and that we shouldnt worry about it til hes a lot older and 1million percent toilet trained.

Like mentioned above- with indoor dogs u dont tend to get the smell cos u have to clean up more often (esp if like me ur an OCD clean freak!!! haha!) his bedding gets washed evry morning, and if he does it while we are out it gets washed again. we have a nice pile of backup blankets!

I think he will be ok, its likely to be cos they were kept outdoors in dens where they just went wherever they liked and had no training.

Im hoping he WILL learn!!



Eolabeo said:


> didnt stink of ammonia in my house wen my dog did it coz i always cleaned up afta him so it didnt have a chance to smell.... thats the thing wiv keeping dogs inside,,, u clean up after them if things get smelly like bedding and bits
> 
> u know i was pissed of wiv it coz i had plenty of phone convo's wiv ya moaning about it...was at me wits end as u know but i put up wiv it coz i didnt wanna rehome him altho i seriously thort about putting him in kennell outside...glad i put up wiv it coz he is now 100% clean  and i suggest to the poster to persiveer wiv this puppy...one being his just ten weeks old and 2 beng he will be clean wen his good and ready ( can learn to hold his wee's). some are sooner and some are lata , mine was lata at 9 months old but we got there.


----------

